# My pigeon has started shaking, why????



## misty (Nov 19, 2002)

Hi Guys, my archangel pigeon, Ruffles, has within the past few weeks started shaking when I go near him and he's getting worse. He didn't do this for the first couple of months after he arrived which I might have expected because of all the changes, but I find it strange that he's started this now. It's like he's scared to death! I don't know why, he's got the run of the house, all the food and water a bird could want, so what's happening. But if I'm standing in front of the counter, he will fly down to be beside me (and shake!), so if he was afraid of me, I would think he wouldn't come near me. I find this upsetting because I don't want him to feel nervous and stressed and I feel like I should avoid getting close to him or even move away when he gets close to me. Help! 
By the way, I love this website, I am on it everyday or so checking out all the questions and answers. I have learned so much here. Thanks!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Misty,

Well, maybe all that shaking is a sign of excitement and not fear. Could be that Ruffles is looking at you as a mate. It will be interesting to see what others think.

Terry Whatley


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

My first thought was that he is trying to attract you. Is he just shaking his wingtips? In my experience frightened/nervous pigeons tend to pant rather than shake.

Cynthia


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Well if he is flying down near you to shake then I'm sure he likes you







.. My Tooty did that always.. If you have no other pigeons around I think he chose you as his mate









Also by flying down to you then I'm sure he is not afraid, In my experiences I've noticed that pigeons will pant, shake, grut or wing slap and try to run away if the are afraid. 

Mary


----------



## Pigeonrh (Oct 3, 2001)

Shaking is also a sign of form in Racing Pigeons. Does it also hover just above the floor just far enough up so it's feet don't touch on the floor.
All good signs.
Later,
Ryan


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Is that hovering mean the pigeons are healthy? I love it when mine do that, they look so cute! Even Jose has a try at it although he only has one wing.

Cynthia


----------



## Bluxley (Jun 16, 2021)

misty said:


> Hi Guys, my archangel pigeon, Ruffles, has within the past few weeks started shaking when I go near him and he's getting worse. He didn't do this for the first couple of months after he arrived which I might have expected because of all the changes, but I find it strange that he's started this now. It's like he's scared to death! I don't know why, he's got the run of the house, all the food and water a bird could want, so what's happening. But if I'm standing in front of the counter, he will fly down to be beside me (and shake!), so if he was afraid of me, I would think he wouldn't come near me. I find this upsetting because I don't want him to feel nervous and stressed and I feel like I should avoid getting close to him or even move away when he gets close to me. Help!
> By the way, I love this website, I am on it everyday or so checking out all the questions and answers. I have learned so much here. Thanks!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Sounds as if he wants your attention, but is still wary of you. Pigeons love chopped up raw unsalted peanuts. When he comes closer to you, put some down for him. Rather let him come to you, instead of approaching him. Hopefully over time he will become more relaxed.


----------



## deepak14 (Jun 17, 2021)

i think they get excited and start shaking


----------

